# Urgent Notice: Potential Danger of Horse Hair



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 5, 2009)

Urgent Notice: Potential Danger of Horse Hair

This is a public service announcement.

In a press release today, the National Institute of Health has announced the discovery of a potentially dangerous substance in the hair of horses. This substance, called "amobacter equuii" has been linked with the following symptoms in females: Reluctance to cook, clean or do housework.

Reluctance to wear make-up, good clothes or heels.

Reluctance to spend money on home or car repairs until after "baby has new shoes,pad, blanket, tack, grain, hay & supplements".

"Amobacter equuii" usually results in long hours away from home and exhaustion which may lead to a loss of physical contact with other humans (especially husbands). "Amobacter equuii" is thought to be addictive, driving the need for additional sources - this may lead to a "herd mentality" or like the potato chip commercial, "you can't have just one". (Especially potent if infected from miniature equines)

Beware! If you come in contact with a female human infected by this substance, be prepared to talk about horses for hours.

Surgeon General's Warning: Horses are expensive, addictive, and may impair the ability to use common sense.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 5, 2009)

OH NO I have this sickness. I hope there is not a cure............


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 5, 2009)

Horse Feathers said:


> OH NO I have this sickness. I hope there is not a cure............


The only cure I've heard of is getting more minis....take this disease seriously, VERY seriously.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 5, 2009)

That's it - I'm INFECTED!! Pretty sure it's extremely contagious among those of the female persuasion also.

I've also heard that those seriously affected have a tendency to drive big trucks - laugh at little cars, and haul big trailers through the drive through at McDonalds.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 6, 2009)

i've heard the only cure for this disease involves subzero temperatures, frozen stock tanks and slogging around in snow drifts up to your posterior but it's only a temporary cure and lasts mere minutes and "WHY do i have horses???" is only a fleeting thought.

happily, there is no vaccination for this affliction.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh ha ha that is soooo funny, as I sit here with "potato chip" number 3 in my field. I got infected again recently. My new boy just came for a "visit" this summer and lo and behold right before winter.... I have the disease again. Watch it folks, you can have this disease many times.


----------



## minie812 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, THAT explains the chest pain, shortness of breath and why I am having heart surgery tomorrow!



P.S. Wish me luck



so when I am all fixed up I can get reinfected with the "mini-flu virus"


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 6, 2009)

ruffian said:


> That's it - I'm INFECTED!! Pretty sure it's extremely contagious among those of the female persuasion also.
> I've also heard that those seriously affected have a tendency to drive big trucks - laugh at little cars, and haul big trailers through the drive through at McDonalds.


LOL....and I thought I was the only one who drove my truck/trailer through fast food places LOL.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 6, 2009)

minie812 said:


> Well, THAT explains the chest pain, shortness of breath and why I am having heart surgery tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACK!!! OK....prayers and luck being sent your way. And also the wish for many more pain free years of mini-flu, horse hair virus infections....


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Oct 6, 2009)

hahaha i thought this was s serious topic for a min. hahahah


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 6, 2009)

I sent this to my mom. She called me back and told me she was so relieved to finally have a diagnosis for my problems. LOL!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 6, 2009)

I have this bad so I am going to go visit LKF on the 17th so I can get some medicine. Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Oct 6, 2009)

I have had the exposure.. That explains it all!!!


----------



## drk (Oct 6, 2009)

Too Funny, I have this disease also and think I'm in the final stages. I don't think there is a cure. But you know what.... I would rather be infected with this then cook, and clean...LOL


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 6, 2009)

cretahillsgal said:


> I sent this to my mom. She called me back and told me she was so relieved to finally have a diagnosis for my problems. LOL!


Tell your mom to rest assured. More minis are the cure


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 6, 2009)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> I have this bad so I am going to go visit LKF on the 17th so I can get some medicine. Lol!!!!!!!!!


Ah yes...maybe a double dose will keep the disease in check.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey, DRK, you might be onto a related off shoot of the horse disease, the clean vs dirty house symptom. I am sitting here thinking my horse hair infection is so bad that I have episodes of cleaning my stables to perfection while my dishes are piling up in the sink in the house. Totally dangerous.


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like it is spreading globally (sp) ... several known cases increasing throughout Europe, 2 known cases in Switzerland.


----------



## drk (Oct 8, 2009)

shorthorsemom said:


> Hey, DRK, you might be onto a related off shoot of the horse disease, the clean vs dirty house symptom. I am sitting here thinking my horse hair infection is so bad that I have episodes of cleaning my stables to perfection while my dishes are piling up in the sink in the house. Totally dangerous.


LOL, You sound just like me...!!!

My barns, and fields could pass the white glove test but my house is another story.... Since contracting this disease it looks like a bomb went off inside.. I'm so use to seeing dishes in the sink that it now looks normal





But the horses are happy !!!!!

Instead of buying another horse I need to hire a house cleaner


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 8, 2009)

DRK, sooooo true, but then I think my house might even be too cluttered for a house cleaner. haha, I would have to clean before I would let anybody in. I even fork up all the horse poos in the paddock before I go to work in the morning since contracting the horse hair disease (three times now). I would never miss cleaning the stable, no matter what the weather, and I have finally figured out that the vacuum in the house is better used for hanging a barn coat on the handle. snicker snicker.


----------



## drk (Oct 8, 2009)

shorthorsemom said:


> DRK, sooooo true, but then I think my house might even be too cluttered for a house cleaner. haha, I would have to clean before I would let anybody in. I even fork up all the horse poos in the paddock before I go to work in the morning since contracting the horse hair disease (three times now). I would never miss cleaning the stable, no matter what the weather, and I have finally figured out that the vacuum in the house is better used for hanging a barn coat on the handle. snicker snicker.


YEA, I've also become obsessed with cleaning pooh out of my dry lot areas. I've been so bad as to be cleaning it up when I see one getting ready to go so I run over and hold the shovel under their tail... But with 23 minis that could become a full time job...LOL

Can you believe that I also clean out all 23 horses feet every night!!!! I cannot stand them to have pooh in the hooves when I put them in their stalls for the night.

I wish I could convert some of that energy to my house but I enjoy being with my horses so much that I feel this work is therapy for me after working at my full time job all day.

SEE I'm really infected with this disease.


----------



## flflyingw (Oct 8, 2009)

JUST NEAT! JUST NEAT! I DON'T THINK I HAVE LAUGHED SO MUCH SINCE I CAME BACK FROM NATIONALS. I KNOW I GOT IT AND MY HUSBAND KNOWS IT ALSO. FLFlyingW


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 8, 2009)

shorthorsemom said:


> Hey, DRK, you might be onto a related off shoot of the horse disease, the clean vs dirty house symptom. I am sitting here thinking my horse hair infection is so bad that I have episodes of cleaning my stables to perfection while my dishes are piling up in the sink in the house. Totally dangerous.


Ouch....I've got to admit to that symptom of the disease as well....LOL


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Oct 12, 2009)

So has anyone found an antidote yet?

I've heard this is as powerful as the H1N1 virus....


----------

